# Safe to use electric smoker on porch?



## bsb1113 (Aug 23, 2016)

I just purchase a  30" masterbuilt electric smoker with plans to keep it on a stand on our back porch (our house is brick). Is it safe to use on the back porch? Or do I have to lug it out every time I want to use it? I bought the master built stand to keep it on, and there aren't any wheels on it.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Aug 24, 2016)

bsb1113 said:


> I just purchase a 30" masterbuilt electric smoker with plans to keep it on a stand on our back porch (our house is brick). Is it safe to use on the back porch? Or do I have to lug it out every time I want to use it? I bought the master built stand to keep it on, and there aren't any wheels on it.


I use mine all the time within 5 feet of my house. It never gets hot.


----------



## nate4g63 (Aug 24, 2016)

The hottest part I've found on my 30" Masterbuilt has been the glass up front.  I have aluminum siding and it sits maybe 8" from it, I couldn't feel a temp change.


----------



## little mike (Aug 24, 2016)

If under an overhang you might want to use a fan to deflect the smoke from going into your house.  Aim high so as not to affect your smoker.  What I have done anyway.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 24, 2016)

If you needed to move the smoker around, you can always mount the smoker's stand to a furniture dolly.  That's what I did with my MES.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2016)

Mine is on a plastic utility cart up against the wood siding. The unit has a plastic storage container over the electronics and sits out year round...JJ


----------



## bsb1113 (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks so much everyone! Just wanted to see what others did before I assumed it was okay. I used it for the first time yesterday!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2016)

bsb1113 said:


> Thanks so much everyone! Just wanted to see what others did before I assumed it was okay. I used it for the first time yesterday!


Mine's been on my front porch for 7 years, and my house is 100% Wood (Log House).

However I would never go away with it smoking.

Never know when something Weird could happen. My house is worth more than any meat I ever smoke.---Even my Prime Ribs!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






BTW: Here's a bunch of things you can do with that MES (in Step by Step form)----Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------

